# So lost about Pedigrees..



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jauz vom Empire Zwinger

Alright so i see everyone talking about Pedigrees everywhere on here and i have no clue how to read them or anything  Can someone please acknowledge me about my dogs pedigree? i added a link of my dogs pedigree above. Is my dogs pedigree good? idk help! curious!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you the owner of this dog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Are you the owner of this dog?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What do you mean? I got my pup from a lady and she gave me his pedigree papers. I searched the name up and got this..


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah that's confusing since the thread you posted awhile back that had your dog's mom and dad pics look nothing like the pics of the mom and dad of that dog lol. Also you linked a pedigree of a dog that's 5 years old


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So this is one of the dogs in the pedigree? As in the father or grandfather of your dog, right? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> So this is one of the dogs in the pedigree? As in the father or grandfather of your dog, right?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes I believe so...


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> yeah that's confusing since the thread you posted awhile back that had your dog's mom and dad pics look nothing like the pics of the mom and dad of that dog lol. Also you linked a pedigree of a dog that's 5 years old


We'll idk because I got a paper from the breeder saying this is his pedigree


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Idk if this makes any difference but this is the exact paper the lady gave me with my pup


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

here's a littermate, the pic of the mom looked like the old one you posted and I saw your happy bday on April 6th to your dog

Ulk vom Bär Berg


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

This dog belongs to a friend of mine, so something is missing here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> This dog belongs to a friend of mine, so something is missing here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


alright I'm pretty sure I posted the wrong pedigree I probably searched it up wrongsorry lol


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> here's a littermate, the pic of the mom looked like the old one you posted and I saw your happy bday on April 6th to your dog
> 
> Ulk vom Bär Berg


Yes I'm so lost right now... Sorry I think I posted the wrong one


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hunter4628 said:


> Jauz vom Empire Zwinger
> 
> Alright so i see everyone talking about Pedigrees everywhere on here and i have no clue how to read them or anything  Can someone please acknowledge me about my dogs pedigree? i added a link of my dogs pedigree above. Is my dogs pedigree good? idk help! curious!


Sorry guys I think I posted the wrong pedigree. No clue what I'm doing honestly


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hunter4628 said:


> What do you mean? I got my pup from a lady and she gave me his pedigree papers. I searched the name up and got this..


Maybe if you post the pedigree papers she gave you...


ETA: Wait... if that is what she gave you, below, then I am sorry but you got scammed.



Hunter4628 said:


> Idk if this makes any difference* but this is the exact paper the lady gave me with my pup*


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe if you post the pedigree papers she gave you...


Yes I posted it down there.. I didn't know I thought if I searched up the name it would be the same


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Maybe if you post the pedigree papers she gave you...
> 
> 
> ETA: Wait... if that is what she gave you, below, then I am sorry but you got scammed.


Seriously???! how so.. I guess I'm easy to scam cause I knew nothing about the pedigree things ..


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Because that's a printout of a page that's public information that can also be edited by basically anyone. It's not official AKC papers. Anyone can google that dog's name and print it out and hand it off


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> Because that's a printout of a page that's public information that can also be edited by basically anyone. It's not official AKC papers. Anyone can google that dog's name and print it out and hand it off


Oh wow can't believe that happened.. We'll thanks everyone for letting me know! I guess I got scammed


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hunter4628 said:


> Seriously???! how so.. I guess I'm easy to scam cause I knew nothing about the pedigree things ..


Because a pedigree is a family history of a dog. 
On that family history, you can see the dog's parents and grandparents, and you can trace the dog's ancestors all the way back to the beginning. 

She gave you a paper that is the family history of a dog she found on the internet. 

That dog is 5 years old. 

The pics of the parents look nothing like your dog's parents.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

google search on akc papers

This is what akc papers usually look like.

Did you get the puppy from a breeder?


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Because a pedigree is a family history of a dog.
> On that family history, you can see the dog's parents and grandparents, and you can trace the dog's ancestors all the way back to the beginning.
> 
> She gave you a paper that is the family history of a dog she found on the internet.
> ...


Wow the lady seemed so nice too! Now I feel like I know nothing about my pups parents!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> google search on akc papers
> 
> This is what akc papers usually look like.
> 
> Did you get the puppy from a breeder?


Oh wow I did not get any AKC paper like that & yes I did


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What was the breeder's name?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

the pics look like the same dogs to me, just terrible photographs, and the birthday is the same as a litter they had together *shrug* I wonder what's up with the pedigreedatabase printout though and no real akc paperwork


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> the pics look like the same dogs to me, just terrible photographs, and the birthday is the same as a litter they had together *shrug* I wonder what's up with the pedigreedatabase printout though and no real akc paperwork


Hey those are the same photos she gave me.. I think i was totally scammed..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

mego said:


> the pics look like the same dogs to me, just terrible photographs, and the birthday is the same as a litter they had together *shrug* I wonder what's up with the pedigreedatabase printout though and no real akc paperwork


That last photo is my boyfriend lol 

Yeah maybe Jauz was the father or something? When is your dog's date of birth and where did you get him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

No I took those off your old thread and took the 2 off pedigreedatabase for a side by side comparison


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> That last photo is my boyfriend lol
> 
> Yeah maybe Jauz was the father or something? When is your dog's date of birth and where did you get him?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That wasn't one of the terrible photographs!!! I swear lol


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> That last photo is my boyfriend lol
> 
> Yeah maybe Jauz was the father or something? When is your dog's date of birth and where did you get him?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got my pup 8 weeks old in Hillsboro, Ma 
Guys I'm so confused my head is starting to hurt! Lol so I got scammed huh


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hunter4628 said:


> I got my pup 8 weeks old in Hillsboro, Ma
> Guys I'm so confused my head is starting to hurt! Lol so I got scammed huh


You don't have the name of the breeder of the kennel? If it was a breeder, you would know these things. Did you see the parents?


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> You don't have the name of the breeder of the kennel? If it was a breeder, you would know these things. Did you see the parents?


You mean the lady I got him from?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Well Jauz is in NH so it's entirely possible that he sired a litter and is the father of your dog. What was the name of the breeder and did you get any other paperwork?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Breeders.NET
This is the lady I got him from guys


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Hunter4628 said:


> Breeders.NET
> This is the lady I got him from guys


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ay/434473-hunter-turns-1-years-old-today.html you posted this on April 6th. A few posts back I linked a dog that had an April 6th, 2013 b-day that had the same two dogs you said were the parents of yours as its parents. It was also a Bar Berg dog..so if your dog is actually from those parents I'd believe it, just don't know about the paperwork failure


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ay/434473-hunter-turns-1-years-old-today.html you posted this on April 6th. A few posts back I linked a dog that had an April 6th, 2013 b-day that had the same two dogs you said were the parents of yours as its parents. It was also a Bar Berg dog..so if your dog is actually from those parents I'd believe it, just don't know about the paperwork failure


Thank you still kind of confused about all of this though


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Claudia is vom Bar Berg. If you got the puppy from her, I would think she had registration for it that would be given to you. I do believe Jauz is the father of your dog though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Claudia is vom Bar Berg. If you got the puppy from her, I would think she had registration for it that would be given to you. I do believe Jauz is the father of your dog though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you I'm gonna have to check through the folder she gave me later. Was so scared when you said " that's my friends dog" was thinking wait what! I didn't steal anyone's god :I thank you!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hunter4628 said:


> Thank you I'm gonna have to check through the folder she gave me later. Was so scared when you said " that's my friends dog" was thinking wait what! I didn't steal anyone's god :I thank you!


No problem! Sounds like your dog is from Bar Berg "U" litter which is the breeding that someone else linked for the dog Ulk vom Bar Berg.

So this would be your dog's littermates pedigree. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2014859-ulk-vom-bar-berg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> No problem! Sounds like your dog is from Bar Berg "U" litter which is the breeding that someone else linked for the dog Ulk vom Bar Berg.
> 
> So this would be your dog's littermates pedigree.
> Ulk vom Bär Berg
> ...


Thank you for clearing everything up!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Just to add my two cents - my vague memory from many years ago when I did Schutzhund in Mass. is that the McNulty's are very active in Schutzhund in New England and that Claudia may have even acted as a regional breed warden, so I don't think you need to worry about being scammed.


----------

